# Any tortoises for adoption in Massachusetts?



## Nym92 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Hello!*
*I have been thinking about owning a tortoise and wanted to adopt instead of shop!*
*I am located in Cambridge, MA and would prefer a tortoise in the area instead of traveling or shipping.*
*I would also like one that is older, no gender preference.*
*Thank you so much!*​


----------



## Stephanie Fecteau (Feb 2, 2016)

Selling adult male sulcata. 13 years old. 55 pounds. $600


----------

